# skk animal /kempo's on youtube



## marlon (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone interested in posting some non combination techniques on you tube for discussion.  Although, my understanding of skk is in ...evolution, it might be fun anyways.  I know there are some who do not like the animal designation of some techniques...and as i said we would be posting for discussion purposes.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kempo (Dec 12, 2008)

That sounds like a great Idea.  It would be nice to see the different kempo's in our system.

Chris


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2008)

kempo said:


> That sounds like a great Idea.  It would be nice to see the different kempo's in our system.
> 
> Chris


i might be able to get a video of Statue of the Crane on you tube next week, and maybe some other ones. 

What about pinions or katas?

B


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 12, 2008)

marlon said:


> Anyone interested in posting some non combination techniques on you tube for discussion.  Although, my understanding of skk is in ...evolution, it might be fun anyways.  I know there are some who do not like the animal designation of some techniques...and as i said we would be posting for discussion purposes.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


I love this idea. My understanding of SK is also evolving, not least because of the good discussions and vid postings here. Also because I cross trained in something else pretty extensively, and so that colors everything. But I'd be willing to contribute what and when I'm able (so many commitments right now, probably a few months away).


----------



## marlon (Dec 12, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i might be able to get a video of Statue of the Crane on you tube next week, and maybe some other ones.
> 
> What about pinions or katas?
> 
> B


 

that sounds great but i was thinking of punch techniques that are not combinations.Perhaps we can also look at the jujistsu materail in another thread as well

Respectfully.
Marlon


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 12, 2008)

marlon said:


> that sounds great but i was thinking of punch techniques that are not combinations.Perhaps we can also look at the jujistsu materail in another thread as well
> 
> Respectfully.
> Marlon


i dont have much in the way of animal stuff except for individual hand strike and/or some kempos that are animalish (if that makes sense)

B


----------



## marlon (Dec 12, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i dont have much in the way of animal stuff except for individual hand strike and/or some kempos that are animalish (if that makes sense)
> 
> B


 

it would be good to see your kempos.

marlon


----------



## Matt (Dec 12, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> i might be able to get a video of Statue of the Crane on you tube next week, and maybe some other ones.
> 
> What about pinions or katas?
> 
> B



If you're looking for those, they are all pretty much at my site. 

I did find some kempos / animal techniques on Youtube. 

Here's a Tiger, and here is a snake. 

I did a quick review of some for a friend and I know we taped them, but I just can't seem to find it. As soon as I do, I'll get some more up there.


----------



## RevIV (Dec 15, 2008)

Matt said:


> If you're looking for those, they are all pretty much at my site.
> 
> I did find some kempos / animal techniques on Youtube.
> 
> ...


 
A little Sho tan Kwa in the tiger tech.  nice.  I will do some Kempo's - I will say I have gone to the dark side on the the animals.  I just had a pro. dvd made of 25 of my animal tech. to sell at my dojos and at some seminars I am teaching in 09'.


----------



## kempo (Dec 15, 2008)

RevIV said:


> A little Sho tan Kwa in the tiger tech. nice. I will do some Kempo's - I will say I have gone to the dark side on the the animals. I just had a pro. dvd made of 25 of my animal tech. to sell at my dojos and at some seminars I am teaching in 09'.


 
How much for the video, and when will they be available.  

Chris


----------



## Matt (Dec 15, 2008)

RevIV said:


> A little Sho tan Kwa in the tiger tech.  nice.  I will do some Kempo's - I will say I have gone to the dark side on the the animals.  I just had a pro. dvd made of 25 of my animal tech. to sell at my dojos and at some seminars I am teaching in 09'.



Congrats - I can't wait to see it. IIRC, the page to sell them online is not up so they should just call your school?


----------



## RevIV (Dec 15, 2008)

Matt said:


> Congrats - I can't wait to see it. IIRC, the page to sell them online is not up so they should just call your school?


 
Call the school or the best thing to do is write me an email.  I will have everything up and running hopefully before christmas or at least at the beg. of the year.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 16, 2008)

Matt said:


> If you're looking for those, they are all pretty much at my site.
> 
> I did find some kempos / animal techniques on Youtube.
> 
> ...



Sensei Buckhorn, the blackbelt in there, it a great martial artist. And he hits _hard_.


----------



## kosho (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi,
    Hope this finds everyone well. I am healling from Back/spine surgery. I would love to add some Video to this hopfully soon. On kempo's and animal teqs and Comb I have that are SKK Teq, That I have also added Kosho  blend to them.

Every also have a great holiday and new year.

Kosho


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 17, 2008)

kosho said:


> Hi,
> Hope this finds everyone well. I am healling from Back/spine surgery. I would love to add some Video to this hopfully soon. On kempo's and animal teqs and Comb I have that are SKK Teq, That I have also added Kosho  blend to them.
> 
> Every also have a great holiday and new year.
> ...


i wish you a speedy recovery Kosho.

B


----------



## Matt (Jan 19, 2009)

RevIV said:


> A little Sho tan Kwa in the tiger tech.  nice.  I will do some Kempo's - I will say I have gone to the dark side on the the animals.  I just had a pro. dvd made of 25 of my animal tech. to sell at my dojos and at some seminars I am teaching in 09'.



The review is up. My daughter enjoyed the video. While I was watching it to write the review I heard some thumping behind me. Turns out my 7 - year old was looking over my shoulder learning some dragon techniques.


----------

